# wanting a sphynx kitten



## egor (May 21, 2013)

hi im new on here so please be patient with me,ive had sphynx cats for years and would like now to have a another one would like a blue eyed one if possible and i have the most loving home for them,my home can be vetted and i can ask all questions, please if anybody has a spyhnx kitten for sale please let me know thankyou


----------



## missmaisie (May 10, 2013)

I think your best course of action is to check online for registered breeders, so you know you're getting a healthy cat that really is a sphynx!


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

missmaisie said:


> I think your best course of action is to check online for registered breeders, so you know you're getting a healthy cat that really is a sphynx!


Definitely, contact a registered breeder so you don't end up with a shaved moggy wearing contact lenses...


----------



## missmaisie (May 10, 2013)

egyptianreggae said:


> Definitely, contact a registered breeder so you don't end up with a shaved moggy wearing contact lenses...


Goodness me, that's quite the image!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I 3rd that ask any breeder if they have a prefix,if kittens are registered and what age will they leave.


No reputable breeder will allow kittens to leave before 13 weeks,they should also come vaccinated and wormed with all relevant paperwork.


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

egyptianreggae said:


> Definitely, contact a registered breeder so you don't end up with a shaved moggy wearing contact lenses...


lol - I burped my drink up laughing so much at the image of that - but do u think a byb would be smart enough to carry that thru and more importantly get away with it?


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Contact a cat club or visit a local show.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

crispycat said:


> lol - I burped my drink up laughing so much at the image of that - but do u think a byb would be smart enough to carry that thru and more importantly get away with it?


It would be hard to hide al the scratches and bites on their arms from prospective buyers, for sure


----------

